# My Computer is Dead!



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Rest in Peace to my 40 dollar Celeron D  , i was removing the power cord from the back of the dell / PSU ( its turn off btw ) and massive sparks started to fly and my MB almost caught fire and the PSU was lighting up , scared the hell out of me haha. Then all the power in my house went out, i was like WTF just happen?

So the power is back, but the Dell celeron is in the trash, i guess thats what i get for paying 40 dollars for it. It seems like the PSU blew up, then affected the whole system. So its back to my Pentium III 600MHZ / 90watts baby  

The good news, i have 350 dollars to spare, so i am done with buying computer stuff from the pawn shop or thrift stores, i am going to buy a new computer in a few days or a few weeks from best buy or walmart or staples. This sucks man. 

Posts: 666 (2.33/day)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 7, 2009)

unlucky dude.  I'm sure you could build a modest machine for ~$350 dollars providing you monitor didn't self destruct with the rest of your setup.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with oli.  You could build a decent rig for $350 if you have a monitor.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

No.. I disagree... you've suffered having old hardware enough no? save up to get 500~600$ and get yourself a nice system


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Please don't buy a mass manufactured computer....


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't build rigs, and i damn sure is not about to build one now, mostly because i am worry that i may build it wrong, then if something blows up, my whole house will catch on fire and my ass will be homeless. 

The monitor wasn't affected, or my external HD or cards, only because i remove them before i started to remove the Power cord. So i am just going to buy a desktop computer from one of the retail stores. Make it quick and simple  I will update this thread and let everyone know what i buy soon.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

You can't make your comp catch on fire if you have a quality PSU


----------



## iandh (Apr 7, 2009)

Dead is politically incorrect. You are supposed to say "my computer has passed away", or "my computer now flys with the angels".

People these days. 






(for anyone unable to figure it out, yes, the above is a joke)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

Time to put on some big boy pants and build a real rig


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 7, 2009)

ya you can get a real good amd righ for $350. Shadow said it right, cmon make tpu proud.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Time to put on some big boy pants and build a real rig



He might need a belt too ..


And as for building a system u2konline it's  much easier than it was 15 years ago.  In fact it's child's play these days.


And as for parts i bet loads on here would help you out too .


----------



## FatForester (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear, it always sucks to lose computer hardware. If you've got $350, you can definitely build a great AMD rig, one that would be much better than anything pre-built. 

Don't be intimidated with building! It's a lot of fun once you get into it, and you'll always have people on TPU to help you. Everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes.. build your own.. or I shall send my flying monkeys after you.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

I'l send you a tombstone £50 you pay shipping ? thats 10% off because your on tpu.

On a lower note sad to see that it died. I've seen my share of faulty psu's but none that bad.


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with everyone else here...i built my wife a nice little rig for just under $400.00 and it is ten times better than a store bought POS........

here are the items that get my vote if you wanna build a rig....


1   ASUS M4A78 PRO AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813131362  $109.99

1   Rosewill R5730-P BK 120mm Fan Pre-Installed on the Top and 80mm Slim Fan Cooling HDD,ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Item #: N82E168111471 $44.99

1   AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400 Brisbane 2.8GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core black edition Processor Model ADO5400DSWOF
Item #: N82E16819103289 $57.99

1   CORSAIR CMPSU-400CX 400W ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certified Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817139008 $59.99

1   Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
Item #: N82E16822136074 $54.99

1   G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBNT
Item #: N82E16820231207 $36.99 

1   SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S223F
Item #: N82E16827151171 $24.99

All of these parts are free shipping st the moment too so no wasting money on shipping....


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

Just read this, then post a thread asking for advice on parts.  

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/144

I think all here at TPU would be willing to lend a little friendly advice...as long as you bench it when you are done.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

You guys can tell me to build a new computer all day, i am not going to do it. I understand on almost every computer forum that i post on ( techpowerup, techspot, futuremark, guru3d ) pretty much everyone likes building computers, but there is also nothing wrong with buying a prebuilt, and you guys know they make them for a reason right?

I don't have time ordering parts and building something, when i can just drive to the store and buy a prebuilt rig that is great for gaming and whatever else. Yes a little more expensive, , but no problem

So its ok alright


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 7, 2009)

And one more thing....its not that bad to build a rig....read all the articles available and take your time....all of the guys here on TPU are always here to help as well.....


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I don't have time ordering parts and building something, when i can just drive to the store and buy a prebuilt rig *that is great for gaming* and whatever else. Yes a little more expensive, , but no problem



  Sorry guys, but I gotta quote this in my sig.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

lol not really, they come with extremely sub standard parts, and cost way more than they should.

there is * definitely* something wrong with buying a pre-built rig... but that having been said it should be interesting to see what you end up with.

maybe you would be better off having someone who knows what to do build it for you? just putting that out there...

i guess i kinda feel some kind of sympathy pain for you.. lol


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You guys can tell me to build a new computer all day, i am not going to do it. I understand on almost every computer forum that i post on ( techpowerup, techspot, futuremark, guru3d ) pretty much everyone likes building computers, but there is also nothing wrong with buying a prebuilt, and you guys know they make them for a reason right?
> 
> I don't have time ordering parts and building something, when i can just drive to the store and buy a prebuilt rig that is great for gaming and whatever else. Yes a little more expensive, , but no problem
> 
> So its ok alright



There is a LOT wrong with mass manufactured computers. If you only have $350 to spend, for the love of god... BUILD YOUR OWN. You will be much happier!!!!!


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, like how they think that intel extreme elite SUPER AWESOME ULTRA MEGA onboard video is good for gaming.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I don't build rigs, and i damn sure is not about to build one now, mostly because i am worry that i may build it wrong, then if something blows up, my whole house will catch on fire and my ass will be homeless.
> 
> The monitor wasn't affected, or my external HD or cards, only because i remove them before i started to remove the Power cord. So i am just going to buy a desktop computer from one of the retail stores. Make it quick and simple  I will update this thread and let everyone know what i buy soon.



You can't build it wrong... componants only fit one way ...


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

its better to build your own rig cause  save the cost of putting the parts together and with that save u can buy more hardware


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> yeah, like how they think that intel extreme elite SUPER AWESOME ULTRA MEGA onboard video is good for gaming.



Only if its a dell  wtf ...


----------



## FatForester (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You guys can tell me to build a new computer all day, i am not going to do it. I understand on almost every computer forum that i post on ( techpowerup, techspot, futuremark, guru3d ) pretty much everyone likes building computers, but there is also nothing wrong with buying a prebuilt, and you guys know they make them for a reason right?
> 
> I don't have time ordering parts and building something, when i can just drive to the store and buy a prebuilt rig that is great for gaming and whatever else. Yes a little more expensive, , but no problem
> 
> So its ok alright



Do you realize that in the time you spend arguing about not building a computer, you could have in fact built a computer? It is especially easy when someone has done the hardest part for you, which is picking the parts to buy.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

What pc are you going to get anyway ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

HP Black 20X DVD+R SATA CD/DVD Burner $20
Linkworld 32318-2228U Black Steel ATX Mid Tower $24
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200 Brisbane 2.7GHz $55
Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB $42
OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) PC8500 $27
ASUS M4A78 PRO AM2+ (Integrated HD3200) $110
hec X-Power Pro 600W PSU $50

Total: $328 + postage

Beat THAT. Now stop being a pansie and bloody order it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

poor guys computer just lit on fire and all he did was plug it in... i can see why hes worried, instead of all that why not offer to build him something for a specific price.

i would build him something but he doesn't seem to trust me 
or maybe because i have an e2140 + p35? meh, they perform really well and cost almost nothing


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> HP Black 20X DVD+R SATA CD/DVD Burner $20
> Linkworld 32318-2228U Black Steel ATX Mid Tower $24
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200 Brisbane 2.7GHz $55
> Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB $42
> ...



i in fact was going to build a very similar pc but you beat me in time of choosing a psu abd a case .


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

*thunderbolt* Thats the speed of the great ket


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *thunderbolt* Thats the speed of the great ket



Thats what she said


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *thunderbolt* Thats the speed of the great ket



true, now where are my damn R2.19 modded xfi drivers?


----------



## nafets (Apr 7, 2009)

Next time don't be a dope and *remove the power plug from the wall outlet first*; Then remove the power plug from the PSU...

Ugh.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> HP Black 20X DVD+R SATA CD/DVD Burner $20
> Linkworld 32318-2228U Black Steel ATX Mid Tower $24
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200 Brisbane 2.7GHz $55
> Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB $42
> ...



common... u2, do you REALLY love crappy parts and old parts? why don't you get what our thunder fast Ket proposes you? I'll freaking do a video conference call with you to teach you to build a computer (did it alone at 7 once xD it isn't hard, though I scratched all my wood floor because I couldn't pick it up )


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 7, 2009)

guys he has clearly stated he doesn't want to build a computer and is not ready to move off his training wheels. if your going to buy a prebuilt machine. at least wait till you have the cash to buy a decent one. 

The associates at bby are retards most of the time. so bear with them. They will ask you about services from geeksquad, and there Black Tie Protection (only worth it on laptops and the i7 machines)

i would recommend the HP A6700

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...A6700&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218041999474


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> common... u2, do you REALLY love crappy parts and old parts? why don't you get what our thunder fast Ket proposes you? I'll freaking do a video conference call with you to teach you to build a computer (did it alone at 7 once xD it isn't hard, though I scratched all my wood floor because I couldn't pick it up )



true, is very easy to build a pc, just dont get nervous when putting the cpu into the socket


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Thats what she said







LittleLizard said:


> true, now where are my damn R2.19 modded xfi drivers?



I'll be modding 2.21 soon 



n-ster said:


> common... u2, do you REALLY love crappy parts and old parts? why don't you get what our thunder fast Ket proposes you? I'll freaking do a video conference call with you to teach you to build a computer (did it alone at 7 once xD it isn't hard, though I scratched all my wood floor because I couldn't pick it up )



His budget is $350.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> You can't make your comp catch on fire if you have a quality PSU



This worries me, I bought the 35$ Apevia 500W PSU w/ a 15$ rebate. I already smell something coming out of my PSU.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> This worries me, I bought the 35$ Apevia 500W PSU w/ a 15$ rebate. I already smell something coming out of my PSU.



mine is worse. it doesnt is really a 500 w psu, 500 w is its peak (i think) but anyway is crap.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What pc are you going to get anyway ?



Well i found this and i am going to buy it in 2 weeks. This will be my secondary computer. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9202392&type=product&id=1218057725408

Going back to my Pentium III is about to drive me crazy  But should keep me busy for gaming until i pick up the Celeron dual core.
peace


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Well i found this and i am going to buy it in 2 weeks. This will be my secondary computer.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9202392&type=product&id=1218057725408
> 
> ...




did you read my post? get the HP.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

Doesn't look to bad tbh. That celeron is better than the one that died since its a core 2 architecture.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

So you would rather waste ur money on a crappy mass manufactured computer then build ur own?

Its junk!!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> So you would rather waste ur money on a crappy mass manufactured computer then build ur own?
> 
> Its junk!!



You won't be able to change his mind. I think we should all respect his decision and help him try find the best one.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> His budget is $350.



I kinda knew that... what did I say wrong?

Yea quality PSU is crazy important to have! ~100$ gets you a 750W quality PSU

U2, I understand you are scared... but listen to me... my dad had bought parts to build a PC... The next day, after he went to work, I built the PC BY MYSELF! It took me like 3~4hrs xD but I was 7! ONLY thing I did wrong was scratching the wood floor and do bad cable management, but then again, I didn't need any cable management anyways..


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> You won't be able to change his mind. I think we should all respect his decision and help him try find the best one.



true, i see thats he is determined to buy a prebuilt, so lets help him.

BTW: G100 = to what?

also, it comes with a modem, if u dont need try, try to order it without it to save some money


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

You are right... its just hard to face the fact that someone is going to buy a mass  manufactured computer


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

I've no idea what a nvidia G100 is. 

Also I've seen "pieces of junk" pre-builts that have outlasted custom pc's


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

He has a graphics card no? IMO your doing a mistake u2...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

I know what a g100 is now  http://www.techpowerup.com/87720/NVIDIA_OEM_GeForce_G_100_Series_Cards_Launched.html


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> You are right... its just hard to face the fact that someone is going to buy a mass  manufactured computer



and all this IN TPU! in hurts our hearts :shadedshu


----------



## Polarman (Apr 7, 2009)

You could search for a desktop built pc on newegg and input your pirce range.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

hey, i just remeber that xazax has some combo with barebones, you could look at them http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84112


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I've no idea what a nvidia G100 is.
> 
> Also I've seen "pieces of junk" pre-builts that have outlasted custom pc's



its close to the 9400


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107711 could be your next computer, just also buy 1gb more of dirt cheap ram and u will be fine


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> its close to the 9400



Yeah I just found our news article on it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

Why does everyone think everyone uses integrated graphics? 
I don't use onboard video haha i stop doing that when i first knew what a video card was, back in 2005. I have like 7 PCI cards in my house, using the 8400gs and 2400HD. 

For my HP rig i buy, i am going to use the 8400gs and 2400HD as well, but i will also buy a 8600gt. 



freaksavior said:


> did you read my post? get the HP.


Um, i don't use AMD, and that rig is way out of my price range. I am not on a budget, but i don't feel like spending that much on a rig.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

just curious.... why don't you use AMD?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Why does everyone think everyone uses integrated graphics?



marketshare shows that intel integrated graphics accelerators dominate about  70% of the market. Most OEM pc's ship with only integrated graphics processers that includes laptops and nettops.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> marketshare shows that intel integrated graphics accelerators dominate about  70% of the market. Most OEM pc's ship with only integrated graphics processers that includes laptops and nettops.



I was using an integrated Intel until I joined this forum and figured out what an integrated was. I bought a dedicated and am going to build my own computer soon! Kudos!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> I was using an integrated Intel until I joined this forum and figured out what an integrated was. I bought a dedicated and am going to build my own computer soon! Kudos!



I've never had a pc with integrated graphics  apart from my mums laptop.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

my pc has integrated graphics, just i use somthing a little better


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> my pc has integrated graphics, just i use somthing a little better



Can it actually play anything ?

I wouldn't mind a pc with integrated graphics so long as it could play the game at 1920 x 1080 (rofl fuck that) all low


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

My 790GX can play L4D all low at 1920x1080


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My 790GX can play L4D all low at 1920x1080



haha my bait worked  I'd totally get that board if I had teh pounds.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

My HD3200 is great for a media center. Plays blu ray movies very well. 

i'm not much of a gammer...


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 7, 2009)

hd 3200 is almost as good as 8400gs/2400xt if not better, so u should take ketxxx build


----------



## DaveK (Apr 7, 2009)

You don't have time to order parts? Give me a break, obviously you do have time if your here on TPU. How about tomorrow, post on TPU about what parts you should get, then the next day order those parts.

Building a PC is easy, it's just expensive Lego with wires. Prebuilt machines from companies like Dell are overpriced pieces of shit. My Dell was nothing but crap, using a BTX mobo and custom cooling and all that shite.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 7, 2009)

I feel your pain. Now buy something that makes sense, and preferably does not have "Celeron" in the CPU name (Since you won't be overclocking anything apparently...my E1200 does well at 3.15Ghz, though). Also make sure to get a normal sized case and make sure the motherboard has a PCI-E x16 slot, so that normal PCI-E video cards fit inside for when you get one. Low Profile cards cost extra.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 7, 2009)

U2K for heaven and Hells sake please don't buy a slimline pc that can only use low profile cards,  and has sh*t ventilation, I mean for buy something else or make it yourself and get more performance for your money, I have seen even 10 year olds on this site make pc's, why don't you want to do it.


----------



## FryingWeesel (Apr 7, 2009)

he could just get a netbook.....would be faster then what hes had, and portable and would have a warr


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

that box you have picked out is pretty good for the price i suggest you get it while its on sale.

whatcha gonna do about a videocard? i think i have a good feel of what you need and ive seen some 8600GTS videocards floating around here the last few days for REALLY cheap


----------



## KainXS (Apr 7, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> that box you have picked out is pretty good for the price i suggest you get it while its on sale.
> 
> whatcha gonna do about a videocard? i think i have a good feel of what you need and ive seen some 8600GTS videocards floating around here the last few days for REALLY cheap



would you put a video card in this where its located







There is no room at all for vetilation


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

oh crap i wasnt paying attention, also that box you picked out says 2day only sale oops.


----------



## Paintface (Apr 7, 2009)

How about taking the advice here as far as parts go, and have someone you trust build it for you? the system you linked is a serious , i repeat serious downgrade from all possible builds proposed here, the 780g setup one is actually decent enough to run most games even if its at low settings.

No offense but it looks like you already made up your mind but just have fun trolling the people who honestly feel for you and want to help for your own good.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2009)

KainXS said:


> U2K for heaven and Hells sake please don't buy a slimline pc that can only use low profile cards,  and has sh*t ventilation, I mean for buy something else or make it yourself and get more performance for your money, I have seen even 10 year olds on this site make pc's, why don't you want to do it.



There was a nine year old that built a pc here. I was talking to him for a while. That kid was not average by any means though. A genius most likely.

Buy Xazax's PC he has for sale. Its a beast but the video card is average. He is selling it for literally $350 shipped!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

just buy something... whatever it is... make sure ITS NOT a mass manufactured PC!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> There was a nine year old that built a pc here. I was talking to him for a while. That kid was not average by any means though. A genius most likely.
> 
> Buy Xazax's PC he has for sale. Its a beast but the video card is average. He is selling it for literally $350 shipped!



+1 to that
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88930
Telling you, these pre-built machines are junk. They have horrible low efficiency power supplies and low end motherboards with low end components.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> +1 to that
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88930
> Telling you, these pre-built machines are junk. They have horrible low efficiency power supplies and low end motherboards with low end components.



He lowered the price to $325!

Much better than any prebuilt anywhere under $800.

But no matter what, good luck on getting a better PC.

Checking around dumpsters behind office buildings you will find better PC's than your Pentium 3. I am just telling you the truth. I am not making fun of it because I grew up using a commodore64.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 7, 2009)

I work on computers every day. I fix roughly 20-50 per week easy.

What ones break most? Custom or retail?

RETAIL.

Please don't buy a retail rig, build a custom or have someone custom build one for you.

I don't get why you ask us for advice, post sob stories of your rig getting fried (it is a bummer tho), then being like "well you guys, I hear you, but nahhh, I'm gonna buy a prebuilt just cause."

Like I feel for you on it takes time and you don't want to mess it up but you will be happier in the end. I guarantee it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> marketshare shows that intel integrated graphics accelerators dominate about  70% of the market. Most OEM pc's ship with only integrated graphics processers that includes laptops and nettops.


Thats all good and well, if you aren't serious about gaming or you are new to pc's. 



DaveK said:


> You don't have time to order parts?


Well i just don't feel like doing it, thats all. I rather stick to buying prebuilts, new ones anyway. 



Yukikaze said:


> I feel your pain. Now buy something that makes sense, and preferably does not have "Celeron" in the CPU name .


There is nothing wrong with Celeron's. The one i had played games perfectly. Speed was perfect, could watch HD videos without problems, etc. Celerons are fast, and are good, who cares if its old, it gets the job done.



Yukikaze said:


> Also make sure to get a normal sized case and make sure the motherboard has a PCI-E x16 slot, so that normal PCI-E video cards fit inside for when you get one. Low Profile cards cost extra.


Getting a low profile only desktop is just fine, all you have to do is remove a few things and you can put any card in the desktop. With that celeron i had, it only allowed Low profiles cards, so i remove the blue piece , and i could use any card in it. 

But i will take your advice and try to find a rig that is the normal size, so i won't have to worry about removing anything. As for PCIE, i am not into it right now. One thing i did learn when using that Celeron at 3.0GHZ, is that using PCI cards is not a problem and they do not bottleneck your computer. Igain about a 50% performance boost in games using the 2400HD and 8400gs on that computer. So for people who says PCI cards are slow, thats a lie. In this one game, called alpha prime, on my P3 i get around 10-20fps at medium to high settings at 1280x1024, on that celeron on 1280x1024 high settings, i get 40-75fps.
There is nothing wrong with PCI cards. Another game, called Shade wrath on my p3, 20-30, on the celeron 80-200fps. So it really depends on your setup and its really about someone's personal views. 



KainXS said:


> U2K for heaven and Hells sake please don't buy a slimline pc that can only use low profile cards,  and has sh*t ventilation, I mean for buy something else or make it yourself and get more performance for your money, I have seen even 10 year olds on this site make pc's, why don't you want to do it.



That acer is on hold, i am going out looking around tomorrow, and i will buy " something " in the next few days. I may end up getting something else who knows. All i know i am going to buy something soon, because i have my P3 with XP pro, hook up, which i am using now, everything is running good, but man, this rig is slow as nails compared to that celeron 

And dude, all because everyone in the world is building pc's, doesn't mean i have to do it. They make prebuilt pc's, well i am going to support them and buy it. Whats the big deal?



Morrison5891 said:


> just curious.... why don't you use AMD?


I have been using Intel since 2000, don't have any plans to change over to AMD.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Checking around dumpsters behind office buildings you will find better PC's than your Pentium 3. I am just telling you the truth. I am not making fun of it because I grew up using a commodore64.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHHA


----------



## FryingWeesel (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I have been using Intel since 2000, don't have any plans to change over to AMD.



using some of your own logic, Just because you have alwase used intel, dosnt mean you have to keep using intel.

as to prebuilt systems, gateway/acer are "ok" not as good as one built from off the shelf parts tho.

If your are dead set on getting a prebuilt for 325bucks, you might as welll just find a cheap netbook, at least then you wont look so STUPID for buying a low end CRAPPY prebuilt desktop.
and the advantege of a netbook is u can take it everywhere with u, oh and it sticks with your vaunted intel cpu's.

myself, i would find a cheap 760 or 780 board,Cheap Dual core, cheap 2-4gb ram kit and cheap hdd/optical drive and toss it in a cheap case, probbly grab a decent psu from epower or fortron as well.

in the end i could show you a cheap system that would run circles around anything you have owned, but it wouldnt be intel, because in my eyes the cheapist intel stuff is worse then the amd stuff in the same price brackets, with amd you get better onboard video, and have a FAR larger slection of decent cheap boards.

well good luck......dont normaly agree with people raggin on somebody, but in this case, limmiting urself to intel and prebuilt is really rippin urself off.


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I don't have time ordering parts and building something, when i can just drive to the store and buy a prebuilt rig that is great for gaming and whatever else. Yes a little more expensive, , but no problem



you right, there is nothing with buying a pre-built computer if you want to spend your $350 on a celeron D. But i would have to agree with everyone else on this forum that building computers is super easy. but if you want to pay $350 for a celeron D i'll sell ya mine...

actully no i won't it will cost you a new motherboard because it has the ECShit motherborad form hell, which has claimed three hard drives before the SATA ports went out and now has a faulty 24 pin connector.


----------



## bail_w (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey u2konline, want a celeron d 2.0ghz for free?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

I guess we are just beating a dead horse on this one... I gotta say one more time tho... You would be crazy to buy a pre-built over something like this...

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1621/47200922203am.png


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 7, 2009)

bail_w said:


> Hey u2konline, want a celeron d 2.0ghz for free?



can i have it


----------



## bail_w (Apr 7, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> can i have it




unless you are using a pentium III 600mhz cpu with a 90w psu, then i will think about it.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Out of complete boredom I built you a new rig U2K, not that you'll go with it but it's just a suggestion.

2GB RAM $29.99
Mobo+CPU Combo $108.99
Power Supply $74.99
Video Card $99.99

Total is $313.96 without shipping.

And I guarantee you that it's better than any pre-built you can get for that amount of money.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont understand how you have the balls to swap around a 8400gs and 2???HD, yet you wont build your own rig. 

I thought there would be more chance of you fucking it up changing graphics cards about than there would be building one from scratch.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I kinda knew that... what did I say wrong?



Yes. You were harping on about "old" hardware. On a budget of $350 you CAN'T get the latest and greatest hardware, but you sure as hell can get something significantly better than a prebuilt.

Anyway, those prebuilds are junk, absolute abominations of nature. In the two weeks its going to take you to pick that piece of shit up you could order the system I specified and easily find time to build it, it only takes about an hour to build a system if your not too fussy. These days theres absolutely no excuse for buying a prebuilt.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> There is nothing wrong with Celeron's. The one i had played games perfectly. Speed was perfect, could watch HD videos without problems, etc. Celerons are fast, and are good, who cares if its old, it gets the job done.



Anything can get a job done. But when you can get a better dual core CPU by building a rig by yourself, there is no reason to get a prebuilt Celery. I have a Celeron E1200 processor among my possessions, running at 3.15Ghz (1.6Ghz stock). Sure, it gets the job done, but if you can have a PC with an E5200 for the same price, why not ?



u2konline said:


> Getting a low profile only desktop is just fine, all you have to do is remove a few things and you can put any card in the desktop. With that celeron i had, it only allowed Low profiles cards, so i remove the blue piece , and i could use any card in it.



Eh, what ? If by blue piece you mean the VGA connector, and by removing it you mean switching to a low profile mounting bracket, I agree with you. But only the weakest of cards (And pardon me for saying that, your HD2400Pro and 8400GS count as those), or cards specifically made to be low profile (and cost more), come with this option. Good luck trying to fit the HD4870 in a low profile case - It won't fit unless you saw the poor thing in half.




u2konline said:


> But i will take your advice and try to find a rig that is the normal size, so i won't have to worry about removing anything. As for PCIE, i am not into it right now. One thing i did learn when using that Celeron at 3.0GHZ, is that using PCI cards is not a problem and they do not bottleneck your computer. I gain about a 50% performance boost in games using the 2400HD and 8400gs on that computer. *So for people who says PCI cards are slow, thats a lie.*



I don't appreciate being called a liar. 

PCI cards are painfully slow and even the weakest cards are severely hampered by being stuck on the PCI bus. Hit the link in my sig, you'll see the effect of the HD4350, a weakling card by any measure, being placed onto a PCI-E x1 slot instead of a PCI-E x16 slot. The performance suffers, and yet, the PCI-E x1 slot offers about twice the bandwidth of a PCI slot. The PCI-E x1 slot is also dedicated for that card, and no other device, unlike PCI.

I don't mind you saying that your rig is fine for you, it is your right to enjoy your computing as you see fit, but it is very hard to actually dispute the fact that PCI video cards are slow.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Apr 7, 2009)

*Well...*

Take me for an example...i'm 12 years old and i'm building a custom rig.

No, seriously pal...cheer up! 

Building isn't that had even I can do it! 

I'm doing everything from scratch...i'm sure you can too.

Plz Reply


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

+1. Graphics cards on the PCI bus are pathetically slow, even the weakest. As has already been pointed out, on the PCI bus 133MB/s is its maximum bandwidth, that bandwidth has to be shared with any PCI device in the system. PCI-E is the way to go. Anybody deluded enough to say PCI graphics cards aren't slow are nothing short of insane.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yes. You were harping on about "old" hardware. On a budget of $350 you CAN'T get the latest and greatest hardware, but you sure as hell can get something significantly better than a prebuilt.



Oh.... but I was talking about him always wanting to keep old hardware in the past... and by buying pre-built again, now too xD Because with 350$ you get old shit from pre-built... or he'll just accept the celeron from that guy that's giving it free and he'll buy a celeron mobo or something... basically I'm agreeing with you xD


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 7, 2009)

i remember when i bought my first core 2 duo machine E6400+intel 965 +7600gt passive by msi+250gb+dvd righter+2gb 667mhz+keyboard=1800$


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Thats all good and well, if you aren't serious about gaming or you are new to pc's.



Using prebuilt computers, you are in no way serious about gaming.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

dang bad news dude.  Just go to the egg and pick out the stuff you want.  I wouldnt recommend a pre built


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 7, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Using prebuilt computers, you are in no way serious about gaming.



Same goes for PCI video cards....


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 7, 2009)

Dude, I'll build the computer for you for free and ship it back to you same day.  I will happily do it free of charge if it means you get a quality machine that's professionally built.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

Take Pete1Burn up on his offer or buy Xazax's machine, the performance increase will be HUGE.
Sell one or two of your video cards (I'd say the 8400GS you have and the HD2400) and buy something a bit better, or just sell all the graphics cards you have and buy something with some degree of power.
You're confident in switching the cards round so obviously there are no problems with you fitting a higher end one which you could buy.
Hell, shoot me a PM if you want to know what graphics card to buy for however much cash you get for your old bits of hardware and I'll suggest a card for you.
Just saw the price, you could buy an AWESOME video card.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88930&page=2
Link to his thread
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125244
Get that, $50 for HD3850 performance
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102816
OCs like crazy, it'll eat your current cards in terms of performance


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 7, 2009)

lol... I built my rig from scratch for about $480. Not hard.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

YOU, it's people like you that make me want to live in the US, building a rig like that for $450...
I'm talking about the post above.


----------



## scope54 (Apr 7, 2009)

http://shop4.frys.com/product/5873833?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG extra 
$50 more then your budget and you can possibly go pick it up at the store

or if for whatever reason a bus hits you and it opens your mind to other manufacturers: 
http://shop4.frys.com/product/5801543?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## FilipM (Apr 7, 2009)

Man, you can buy this:







Gigabyte 770UD3 AM2 mobo, sb700 (phenom later on)
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ 65W version
4GB ram
HD 4830

for $359.94 after rebates, thats without shipping. Im sure you can sell the remaining of your PC (including the 8400, the HD2400 and what else you have got) and get the money to ship the thing. Then it's only a matter of building it.


PS. Crap, forgot a cooler, it's not a biggie, like $15 gets you a decent one, you can also find some used ones on TPU.


----------



## scope54 (Apr 7, 2009)

you guys don't seem to get it, u2k seems dead set in his ways. Like its trying to convince a mac fan that windows is better (or something like that). So the best way to help him is just show him links to random computers in the $350 range, and he will eventually just pick the worst one from best buy.

(fly get on irc... -hippo)


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 7, 2009)

scope54 said:


> So the best way to help him is just show him links to random computers in the $350 range, and he will eventually just pick the worst one from best buy.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

He's shown he's competent with putting video cards in the rig, there's a kick ass system just waiting to be bought and he could end up with a bloody powerful machine for his budget.
BUY XAXAX'S SYSTEM AND GET AN HD4670 OR HD4830


----------



## FilipM (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ what he said


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm gonna go through and thank everyone who's made a reasonable post in this thread since they deserve the credit.


----------



## Paintface (Apr 7, 2009)

He's just trolling every single person who wants to help with nothing but good intensions, have fun with your celeron system for $350.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

yea, at this point it is useless to help anymore.

If you want a pre-built, enjoy.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> yea, at this point it is useless to help anymore.
> 
> If you want a pre-built, enjoy.



Agreed.  Unsubscribed.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 7, 2009)

Guys , relax. What is the big deal here?

#1 You said pre-built is bad, but this Gateway Pentium III which i am using has been doing just fine since 2000. 
#2 Building can be fun i guess, but i don't have to do it , all because everyone else is doing it. 
#3 There is nothing wrong with PCI cards, i have been using them since 2005 and i never had any major issues with them as for performance is concern. I already mention that using that Celeron D help my 2 PCI cards gain about a 50% boost in performance. Games ran just fine between 30-40fps solid or at times, 60-100 or 80-200. So what is the problem with that?
#4 I don't mind spending the extra cash on pre-built rigs, so the best to do is to just fine a nice rig at a nice price. 
#5 Whatever i buy a celeron dual core or something else, its not a big deal, its a computer ok lol

So take it easy


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2009)

Just one quick question:  What was the point of this thread??   

If it was for advice on what to buy, just ask the guy at the store you go to.  He will help you spend your $350.  

I guess for most of us at TPU, its not just a computer, its a lifestyle.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 7, 2009)

You're missing the point.



u2konline said:


> #1 You said pre-built is bad, but this Gateway Pentium III which i am using has been doing just fine since 2000.



Pre-built machines use inferior parts and cost more than doing it yourself 90% of the time.  If you could build a far superior machine for less money, then I'm sorry, it's stupid not to.



u2konline said:


> #2 Building can be fun i guess, but i don't have to do it , all because everyone else is doing it.



No, you don't have to do it, but you're on a forum full of computer enthusiasts who wouldn't be caught dead buying a prefab for the reasons I stated in #1.  You can't come to a board like this and expect 100% positive feedback on your decisions if 95% of us think they're bad decisions.  That doesn't mean we're not willing to help, just that for people like us, it's supreme folly to waste money on inferior products.  In this analogy, if someone at a store offers you a Ford Focus for $60,000 and someone online offers you a Ferrari for $40,000, you're buying the Focus.



u2konline said:


> #4 I don't mind spending the extra cash on pre-built rigs, so the best to do is to just fine a nice rig at a nice price.



We're trying to find you a BETTER rig at a NICER price.  Like I said, you buy the parts, I'll build it for FREE.  So it's the same as buying a prefab, because I'll be building it and it'll come to you complete.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 7, 2009)

u2k is obviously 12, let him get on with wasting his parents money....waste of time posting in any of his PCI-loving threads.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 7, 2009)

so its all come back to where this thread has started

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82683

I do not understand how he makes these threads and get this many friggin replies to em, i don't get it.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 7, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88930

u'd be stupid to pass up this deal TBH.  Tell him to leave the graphics card out and you could get it even cheaper, then use the remaining money to get a 9600Gt or the like and you'll have a PC that'll last you another 10 years like your P3 lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

What we're saying is you can get an absolutely kick ass machine from Xazax, go for it, trust me you WILL not regret it.Oli, you do realise he's dropped the price to $75 under U2K's budget so if he dropped it any more an HD 4830 or even an HD4850 would DEFINITELY be within his price range.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

PLEASE TELL ME YOUR GOING TO BUY XAZAX COMP OR LET PETE1BURN BUILD YOU ONE!!!

I beg of you... if you buy a pre-fab comp, your shooting ALL 42k (including you) members in the head! 

*Hey let me ask you one thing u2... if you have a piece of trash on your bedroom floor... will you call a maid to pick it up for you and pay her 50$ or will you pick it up and put it in the trash yourself? *Please think RATIONALLY before buying a comp.... I'm pretty sure at least half of the TPU members will build you the comp if you pay shipping... but there are few that will pay shipping for you!

You've got to realize the kindness of the TPU members... we care for you, we are willing to give you free stuff and services, and even if you are thinking irrationally, we are trying to bring you back to the right path... we care for you as a mother cares for her child... so please except it!

Do it for our sake... if not then at least do it for YOUR sake...


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

lol @ pci cards


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

oh yea... get a 4830


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 7, 2009)

well, i guess if he wants to blow his money on a pos mass produced pre-built computer let him, but as other members had said, he gets on here a computer thread where almost everybody can help him step by step build a rig that is far better then any pre-built he could buy for the price. i bought a prebuilt computer for my first rig about 3 years ago, spent $200 and then decided to spend $1500 on upgrades. now three years down the road i wouldn't tuch it so i gave it to my sister. point of the story i have a new rig that is 4 times faster then it and spent the same amount on it.

so if your willing to buy the proformance a ford focus when you can buy proformance a dodge viper at the same price (all you have to do is put it together [ i know terrible comparison in cars to computers so much simpler to put a computer together])


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE TO BUILD IT!
This is what's taking the biscuit.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 7, 2009)

Taking the biscuit.  lol!  That's awesome.  Is that kind of like taking the piss?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep, AFAIK it's a british thing, I'll find an origin for it at some point.


----------



## Darren (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Guys , relax. What is the big deal here?
> 
> #1 You said pre-built is bad, but this Gateway Pentium III which i am using has been doing just fine since 2000.
> #2 Building can be fun i guess, but i don't have to do it , all because everyone else is doing it.
> ...









I have been so wanting to respond to this thread, but it seems whenever I speak my mind I end up with infractions, but I really do not care anymore.
I see threads that are not getting any responses at all because all the geeks are wasting time and resources in this 6 pages of nonsense. We have given him a recommendation that he should build months ago. What makes you guys think we can change him now? 

The fact that he is arguing that PCI video card is still competitive is enough to signify that we are dealing with a lost cause. Fellow geeks, just ignore him, let him buy another second hand "gateway" Pentium 2, in the mean time I'm helping the guys that really need help and listen to my advice in the threads with no replies.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

is this guy the best troll over or what? he feeds on peoples compassion and disgust for junky hardware, he seems to be completely unintentional too, i think im in love

this guy has been getting really great offers, i bet if you offered him a 260 core216 for 100 bux he wouldn't take it tho...

Darren: this thread is begging for infractions thats why :?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

I cant beleive this thread is still going... lol


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 7, 2009)

it is not human, it cant be reasoned with!


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

at this point its just not worth anymore advice ...


----------



## KainXS (Apr 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Guys , relax. What is the big deal here?
> 
> #1 You said pre-built is bad, but this Gateway Pentium III which i am using has been doing just fine since 2000.
> #2 Building can be fun i guess, but i don't have to do it , all because everyone else is doing it.
> ...



1 Your Prebuild dell just caught on fire
2 You don't have to build it yourself just buy Xazaz's pc and as said before nearly everyone here builds pc's so why would you say I don't wanna build pc's on a forum where nearly everyone does it.
3 What are you talking about, and you were using a bottlenecked P3 system with 512mb of ram and your suprised of the boost you get from components twice as fast at least,wow thats a real surprise isn't it.
4 There no point
5 Have fun wasting money then


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 7, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> is this guy the best troll over or what? he feeds on peoples compassion and disgust for junky hardware, he seems to be completely unintentional too, i think im in love
> 
> this guy has been getting really great offers, i bet if you offered him a 260 core216 for 100 bux he wouldn't take it tho...
> 
> Darren: this thread is begging for infractions thats why :?



I agree. Troll.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 7, 2009)

A big important actor?  What?


----------



## Darren (Apr 7, 2009)

I think I was one step ahead of you guys, I could smell the troll a mile away back in yearly 2009. But all I got was an infractions and abuse for spotting it and bringing it to light.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1137586&postcount=49

Edit:

I also exposed him as a troll here, this was the post that got me my infraction


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1137663&postcount=54

....and a little warning here.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1137663&postcount=54

The moral of this post is this u2konline person is full of nonsense, I find it funny that we pay him so much attention then we get "first time" posters who asks a question and it often goes ignored!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> I think I was one step ahead of you guys, I could smell the troll a mile away back in yearly 2009. But all I got was an infractions and abuse for spotting it and bringing it to light.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1137586&postcount=49



That is why I edited my post.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey my mobo cpu an ram cost me 150 quid which leaves enough cash to buy oooo a 4850? its what i did i mean u got a casemoniter hdds ready then latter upgrade your cpu  but to be onest this set-up is serving well

edit: and star trek rocks btw


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

Please stop responding to this thread... he has MUCH MORE than enough here...


----------



## KainXS (Apr 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> I think I was one step ahead of you guys, I could smell the troll a mile away back in yearly 2009. But all I got was an infractions and abuse for spotting it and bringing it to light.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1137586&postcount=49
> 
> ...



You will probably get another infraction but I agree with you, but, hey, its fun to hear him talk at least, he really lives up the forums alot, I hope he dosen't go too far and get banned though like hes done on many other forums


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2009)

You better not give Darren an infraction! 

Hopefully u2, you will get enlightened or hit by a bus and realize HOW MUCH WE'RE FREAKIN OFFERING YOU!

and you know why people respond more to this thread? CAUSE IT'S FREAKIN OBVIOUS WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO!


----------



## FryingWeesel (Apr 8, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Using prebuilt computers, you are in no way serious about gaming.



he probbly plays flash games online and maby starcraft :/

as to prebuilts, not all are "bad" for their price, but u need at least 500 to get a good deal on one, a friend of mine was about to built a basic game rig from scratch but got a great offer on a gateway quadcore(intel) rig, he got the rig and stuck gskill PI 800 4-4-4-12 ram kit and a 9600gt in it and its perfect for his level of gaming(he plays at mid range settings on a mid size lcd) 

this guys just trolling apparently.........still think that with 350 a netbook would probbly be the best move, least that way ur getting decent quility and something portable.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2009)

to be serious about gaming and buying pre-fab (except GPU) you need at least 1000$... but nvm that... let's just stop wasting time here


----------



## laszlo (Apr 8, 2009)

let the man enjoy his pc

he belong to the 50% of buyers who don't care and don't waist time with building one

just imagine what happen when everyone build his pc.. all "great mass manufacturer" will lose their jobs and we don't want this no? or we want? hmm.... i can't decide...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2009)

those 50% aren't in gaming usually...


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say ignore this thread guys, but I offered u2kOnline a * free pentium D rig * and he denied it.  I was going to pay shipping and all.  He either is lying about his hardware, or just loves his p3 that much.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 8, 2009)

He was only seeking attention ... and, for sure.... he got it!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

Which of the threads he started was that in?
He's having hardware thrown at him and is refusing it, I'm sorry but he must have fallen off his bike as a kid, that'd explain his love of smallville too.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 8, 2009)

hey, i'm still running a Cyrix 486DX-2 with a ISA video card and ISA sound card ...

I don't want to build a computer becuase I have no time... anyone wanna donate to my computer fund?


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 8, 2009)

I would jump on Xazax offer for the P180 mini comp its already prebuilt for you its way better then anything you can buy from a store

so in fact everything you scared to do with buying your own parts is done already there is no rational reason why you wouldn't buy his comp and hey its actully 75 bucks cheaper then your budget and like 100 times better then any prebuilt you can get with your full 350 bucks now come on man think SMART and get his comp you won't regret it


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 8, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> hey, i'm still running a Cyrix 486DX-2 with a ISA video card and ISA sound card ...
> 
> I don't want to build a computer becuase I have no time... anyone wanna donate to my computer fund?



Be more than happy to, what do you need.  I have a 939 AMD 3400+


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea... guys like him, whom we have pity on, get offered free stuff he manages to prefer to throw out his money? I mean, I don't even HAVE a rig  I run a lappy that can't even play oblivion or Medieval II Total War...


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought you had an i7 rig or did I just get confused seeing you posting in the 7 OCing thread?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 24, 2009)

> I don't even know what a socket 754 or 939 is, yet alone a sempron which sounds like shampoo. Anyways, i don't OC man, sorry. I never OC computers, or my computer, and video cards, i can OC my 2400HD with ease, however i really never saw the point.



(from his locked thread)

How the hell do you not knwo what socket 939 is? It was one of the BEST machine platforms of its time. 

Seriously though man, I agree with everyone else. You need to take Xazax's deal on that computer. It is 30x better than anything you are planning on getting. I cant understand why you are willing to get such dated hardware when you can get better compontents for the same price. It makes no sense. And a 6200 trying to play UT3??? Why did you even try? And PCI cards? My god man get with the times. 

I dont know why you are asking the communities advice when you are just going to get a crap pre-built anyway.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 24, 2009)

hummm u are going to have a hard time finding anny thing good for gaming thats 350
well u could get somthing like this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227121R


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2009)

Why are you guys still posting in a thread that died 3 weeks ago?




crazy pyro said:


> I thought you had an i7 rig or did I just get confused seeing you posting in the 7 OCing thread?



No I don't... I just know a lot about i7s, and made 4 or 5 of my friends by an i7 rig that I bought for them (and chose the parts)... I myself love the i7... and I am always hungry for information I don't know about it.... that's why I posted many times in the i7 thread


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Why are you guys still posting in a thread that died 3 weeks ago?



I have to ask myself that same question and it seems like 
*CrAsHnBuRnXp* and *DR.Death* don't read at all. Crash think i am playing UT3 with a 6200 LOL, not fully aware that i have a new rig already and i am playing UT3 with ease with a 2400HD, and Dr. Death still thinks i have no new computer


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I have to ask myself that same question and it seems like
> *CrAsHnBuRnXp* and *DR.Death* don't read at all. Crash think i am playing UT3 with a 6200 LOL, not fully aware that i have a new rig already and i am playing UT3 with ease with a 2400HD, and Dr. Death still thinks i have no new computer



You *don't* have a new computer.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 24, 2009)

...lol
i got tired of reading ...lol it was going on for ever oin the new computer part so ...lol


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2009)

hat said:


> You *don't* have a new computer.



isn't that single-core AMD rig is new comp? the one he bought at 300$? basically that box of metal that was a complete waste of money? I think so...

but this thread should re-die... RIP

I will stfu now so I don't start flamming or something lol... buying a single-core in 2009 :shadedshu


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> isn't that single-core AMD rig is new comp? the one he bought at 300$? basically that box of metal that was a complete waste of money? I think so...
> 
> but this thread should re-die... RIP
> 
> I will stfu now so I don't start flamming or something lol... buying a single-core in 2009 :shadedshu



I bought a single core too, but at least I had intentions on overclocking the piss out of mine. 800MHz OC so far... I'm sure this processor can go further however I'm scared of moving that much voltage through this cheap motherboard


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 24, 2009)

Buying single core in a second system (netbook type thing I mean) is fine, plenty powerful for what you need.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 24, 2009)

why in the world did you revive this sin of a thread


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2009)

I meant ssingle-core for gaming is pitiful.... but everyone STFU now please? I don't want to get mad over u2k again...


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 24, 2009)

I swear a mod locked it because I and several members were ready to hurl insults at him for his stupidity (as in I posted a link to Xazax's thread and said he'd be an absolute muppet if he didn't go for it, he then went for a pre-built costing more for less making him an idiot). Several threads seem to be getting the revival treatment, I don't get why though.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2009)

lets just let it die? u2k is a "hated" person here... but nonetheless, we will continue giving him great advice... clear enough? DIE FREAKING THREAD


----------



## Agility (Apr 25, 2009)

Why are you guys so bad towards a f*cktard ret@rded moronic guy out from a rat hole?
You guys have to get a life. Cause bothering with such people reduces your life span.
Btw my p1 computer is the best among all your dumb i7 intel.
My 3GFX gpu owns all of ATI and AMD.

u2k, i can help you on your quest to dig this "ultimate" computer that owns even the latest technologies. They're big in size = own. Like your puny brain, prebuilt is a super gaming computer that's worth the money VS a DIY computer. Need some help?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 25, 2009)

You need to look at my system specs to the left, i already bought a new computer lol, so i don't need any help. This is my main rig now and i plan to use it for the next 10 years. I am very happy with what i bought and i have no more game trouble anymore, well i do(only slightly) but thats only because i am still using PCI, but i plan to buy 2 PCIE cards next month. 

I bought what i was looking for and wanted, so everything is fine


----------



## Agility (Apr 25, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You need to look at my system specs to the left, i already bought a new computer lol, so i don't need any help. This is my main rig now and i plan to use it for the next 10 years. I am very happy with what i bought and i have no more game trouble anymore, well i do(only slightly) but thats only because i am still using PCI, but i plan to buy 2 PCIE cards next month.
> 
> I bought what i was looking for and wanted, so everything is fine



HA. 10years. Oh hell year i think even my power super extreme 100mhz CPU owns your current rig let alone 10years. You're a real joker. HAHAHA!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 25, 2009)

Well if he runs Linux he might be able to since it usually has low requirements depending on the flavor.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2009)

It stops here fellas. No more insults, no more flaming, nothing!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 25, 2009)

What runs games better in that rig? The 8400gs or the 2400HD?

I am guessing the 2400HD. 

The 8400gs is better at doing HD video though.

I am asking because I may build another Dual core atom rig soon.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> It stops here fellas. No more insults, no more flaming, nothing!


I don't know why people keep bringing this thread back to life , just send me a pm people. Oh and btw, the insults and flaming(whatever that means) doesn't bother me. Some of the insults are funny.  



DaedalusHelios said:


> What runs games better in that rig?


Well lets see. I can finally play L4D, at 1280x960 very high shader settings, high texture settings, no aa, Anisotropic4x and i get between 19-29fps. I can finally play Devil may Cry 4 , 1280x960 max settings, , NO AA, 18-35fps. Pretty much all my other games work better. 



DaedalusHelios said:


> The 8400gs or the 2400HD?


I haven't use my 8400gs yet in this new computer.

However, i know when i was using my P3, some games were more stable with the 2400 then the 8400gs. Timeshift ran better with my 2400HD then my 8400gs for some reason. Infernal and those alarm cobra games work superior with the 2400HD, but with my 8400gs they work fine too, but i get BSOD. But as i said, i have not use the 8400gs yet. Overall the 8400gs is way more powerful. I will get around to using it soon, but the 2400HD is doing just fine. 



DaedalusHelios said:


> The 8400gs is better doing HD video though.


HD videos work fine with 2400HD.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 25, 2009)

All Ati products until possibly 4 series was glitchy on blurays and super high quality 1080p bluray rips. But low bandwidth Nvidia cards had trouble too and created a sweeping line on the monitor because it evidently couldn't keep up. I checked and it wasn't a screen calibration error and it was not running out of sync either.

I know just saying HD video is vague, so you wouldn't know what I was saying exactly. Sorry I didn't clarify.


----------

